# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  По каким причинам темы переносятся в раздел "Просто так"?

## Kasturika d.d.

Харе Кришна, уважаемые модераторы. Поясните, пожалуйста, по каким причинам некоторые темы из разделов Философия и Традиция и современность переносятся вами в раздел "Просто так"?
Например, тема "Благословения, которые не работают?" 
Анируддха прабху объяснил это так "Потому что там им и место". Существуют ли другие объяснения этому?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Перенесите, пожалуйста, этот вопрос в Гостевую книгу. Ошиблась разделом.

----------


## Aniruddha das

В перенесенных темах много спекуляций, которые вряд ли заслуживают того, чтобы находится в разделе "Философия", потому что под философией в названии этого раздела прежде всего имеется в виду философия Гаудия Вайшнавизма, а не спекуляции людей, не проходящих обучения у авторитетных духовных учителей.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> В перенесенных темах много спекуляций, которые вряд ли заслуживают того, чтобы находится в разделе "Философия", потому что под философией в названии этого раздела прежде всего имеется в виду философия Гаудия Вайшнавизма, а не спекуляции людей, не проходящих обучения у авторитетных духовных учителей.


Разве для исправления нет модераторов? Или, может, на форуме просто сделать один раздел "Просто так"? Если нет тех, кто может донести авторитетные знания?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Разве для исправления нет модераторов? Или, может, на форуме просто сделать один раздел "Просто так"? Если нет тех, кто может донести авторитетные знания?


Много раз обсуждалась идея  ограничить список тех, кто может писать в разделах "Философия" и "Традиция и современность". Чтобы ограничить количество спекуляций. Еще одна причина в том, что раздел "Просто так" не доступен для просмотра незарегистрированных пользователей, в отличие от "Философии" и "Традиции и современности". Поэтому, чтобы не позорить форум, лучше темы, где много спекуляций, отправлять в "Просто так".

Наш форум это не площадка для всех подряд, кто хочет выразить свои фантазии о сознании Кришны.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Поэтому, чтобы не позорить форум, лучше темы, где много спекуляций, отправлять в "Просто так".


Ясно.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Если нет тех, кто может донести авторитетные знания?


Они есть, но просто само положение вещей не способствует их активному участию. Сама природа интернета и форума не совсем ведическая как здесь было высказывание. Например на форуме моного анонимных участников, а анонимность зачастую предполагает безответсвенность, конечно и есть возможность прямо о чем то сказать, но зачастую это переходит на уровень деревенской болталки. Солидным авторитетам анонимный участник может нахамить или засыпать бесконечным спамом, разбираться в котором отнимает много времени и сил. И естественно может нанести некий негатив на повседневную реальность (не виртуальную) и имидж. А это важно для серьезного проповедника. Поэтому скорее всего всегда так и будет: серьезные, умеренно активные в плане сообщений модераторы. И средний класс, котрый всетаки имеет духовный опыт так скажем но имидж не так важен, т.е. если нахамили к примеру в процессе диалога, то и ладно, какието моменты можно выразить своими словами, тоже можно списать как на неофита

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Солидным авторитетам анонимный участник может нахамить или засыпать бесконечным спамом, разбираться в котором отнимает много времени и сил. И естественно может нанести некий негатив на повседневную реальность (не виртуальную) и имидж. А это важно для серьезного проповедника


Тогда хорошо бы модераторам завести на форуме одного-двух "знающих анонимов", которые могут написать в темах, что чьи-то рассуждения неавторитетные и подтвердить это хотя бы одной цитатой. И все. Спорить не нужно. И время для этого практически не понадобится. Постепенно такой аноним станет авторитетном товарищем и хотя бы будет направлять обсуждение в нужное русло. И ничей "имидж" серьезно не пострадает  :smilies: 
Думаю, Кришна примет такую хитрость ради проповеди СК 


Или, как минимум, модераторам надо указывать *причины* удаления-перемещения тем в другие разделы в соответствующих темах http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...?t=4154&page=5 чтобы пользователи знали, где их философские ошибки. Это справедливо и человечно.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

И еще, пожалуйста, хотелось бы знать конкретно, почему перенесена тема "Благословения, которые не работают?" 
 На мой взгляд, там было вполне нормальное обсуждение, которое не противоречит теме "Традиция и современность" (за исключением одного сообщения)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Поскольку, как я понимаю, раздел Философия не доступен для новых пользователей, у меня есть такое предложение. Либо переименовать тему “Просто так“ в какое-нибудь “Обо всем“, чтобы люди не относились к ней, как ко второсортной.
Либо создать новую тему для зарегистрированных пользователей, например, “Обсуждение для новичков\для чайников“, чтобы вновь приходящие могли там свободно общаться на любые философские темы, не переживая за качество вопросов-ответов. Т.е. создать аналог раздела “Философия", но для всех.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Форум Кришна.ру позиционируется как проповеднический. Была идея вообще оставить только разделы "Вопросы-ответы". Для новичков есть раздел "Кришна для начинающих". Также можно в рамках вайшнавского этикета обсуждать серьезные вопросы в разделах "Философия" и "Традиции и современность". А если охота просто поболтать, есть масса других форумов и соцсетей. Мы не хотим заваливать форум Кришна.ру тоннами пустой болтовни.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Вопрос-ответ....для этого есть гугл.Форум предполагает обмен мнениями.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Также можно в рамках вайшнавского этикета обсуждать серьезные вопросы в разделах "Философия" и "Традиции и современность". 
> 
> Мы не хотим заваливать форум Кришна.ру тоннами пустой болтовни.


Лакшмана Прана прабху, разве говорить о философии Сознания Кришны - это "пустая болтовня"?
Пожалуйста, разъясните, что вы имели ввиду? На примере темы "Благословения, которые не работают?", что там было "пустой болтовней", и почему её неожиданно перенесли в другой раздел?

 Все-таки хочется понять, чтобы впредь избегать таких ошибок.
 (возможно, там был нарушен вайшнавский этикет?)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Без разъяснений старших всегда тяжело разобраться в своих заблуждениях.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Лакшмана Прана прабху, разве говорить о философии Сознания Кришны - это "пустая болтовня"?


Пустая болтовня - это когда под видом философии СК преподносят свои собственные теории.




> Пожалуйста, разъясните, что вы имели ввиду? На примере темы "Благословения, которые не работают?", что там было "пустой болтовней", и почему её неожиданно перенесли в другой раздел?


Я не следил за этой темой. Сейчас бегло просмотрел, вроде все в порядке там. Не знаю, почему ее перенесли.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я не следил за этой темой. Сейчас бегло просмотрел, вроде все в порядке там. Не знаю, почему ее перенесли.


А у кого можно узнать причину недовольства ходом обсуждения?




> Пустая болтовня - это когда под видом философии СК преподносят свои собственные теории


Но в обсуждаемой теме не было такой болтовни. Как не было ее в некоторых перенесенных темах ранее.


 " Бхактивинода Тхакур пишет: “Если человек принимает наставления Вед, даса-мула, и спорит в соответствии с ними, его ум не ослабевает. Если он выносит суждения относительно того, что хорошо, а что плохо, основываясь на Ведах, это не является праджалпой. Именно поэтому в “Чайтанья-Чаритамрите” Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху дает следующие наставления: “Изучайте “Шримад-Бхагаватам” очень тщательно. Обсуждение, направленное на установление своих отношений с Господом, не является праджалпой.” Тот, кто побеждает в споре с помощью бесполезных доводов, не приходит к истине. Поэтому нужно отказаться от общения с такими логиками.

Все зависит от мотивов : если спор рождается из гордости, из желания просто одержать победу, это неблагоприятный спор. Другое дело, если в его основе лежит желание понять сиддханту. И он проводится серьезно, не агрессивно ".

Так что ачарьи не против подобных обсуждений, если человек имеет мотив понять философию Сознания Кришны. 
Вряд ли мы сможем обсуждать это на других форумах.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Так что ачарьи не против подобных обсуждений, если человек имеет мотив понять философию Сознания Кришны. 
> Вряд ли мы сможем обсуждать это на других форумах.


Я согласен.
Про перенос темы "Благословения, которые не работают?" может ответить Анируддха прабху.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:namaste:  Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Уважаемый Анируддха прабху, возможно ли предупреждать преданных, когда темы переносятся в раздел "Просто так"? А то ведь не все пользователи смогут найти свои перенесенные сообщения. И не дай Бог еще расстроятся и уйдут.

----------

